# British PMG Cert. numbers.



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Hi.
I was born & raised in Barbados.
Got my 2nd class PMG at Colwyn Bay in 1953. It's number is B/4. If I remember correctly, the letter(s) preceding the figure(s) indicated the Convention in force at the time the ticket was issued. Other ex-R/Os I've spoken with who got their tickets at the same time as I did have had the letters BA (signifying they were issued under the Buenos Aires Convention, which was then in force). Am just curious about mine (which served me well until 1988) having only the letter B. Any other Bs out there - or anyone with a (plausible) explanation?
Best to All.
Mike.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

BA/2484 dated Nov.1960, also courtesy of the Wireless Academy Colwyn Bay...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

How old are you?

The ITU Convention prior to BA 1952 was Atlantic City 1947. The last Convention held at a site with a name with the initial B (and only B) was Berlin 1909. (Jester)

http://www.itu.int/en/history/Pages/ConstitutionAndConvention.aspx

My PMG1 (South Shields Nov 1964) is G/780 since it was issued subsequent to the implementation of the Geneva 1959 Convention. My PMG2 (Brooks Bar) had a BA number but I can't remember the issue date or number - it was surrendered when I received my PMG1.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bill Sheard was a colleague of mine at GKZ and I am sure he said his ticket was AC. He went to sea during the war straight from college - can't remember which, though he came from Leeds. His first ship was the Samuel Bakke. So was there a ticket issued during war time that was ratified later at Atlantic City ?

David
+

This is the ship. http://www.warsailors.com/singleships/samuelbakke.html
Bill said it actually had hot running water in his cabin handbasin - luxury !!


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Thanks to David Hopcroft, Ron Stringer, R651400 and johnvvc for the replies.
Interesting - but still puzzling!
To Ron, I'm 'only 78yo.....certainly don't go back as far as the Berlin Conf!
Maybe someone in the old P.O H.Q just made a mistake in my numbering, although the number B/4 would seem to indicate at least 3 other possible mistakes!
Cheers for now.
Mike.


----------

